# Souvenirs



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Does anyone still have a litre Stein they bought to take away from the Zillertal ? 

And what is it used for now ??

A flower vase in my case.........Do I hear cries of 'Sacrilege' or words to that effect !!

David
+


----------

